# Dna30 Has Been Launched



## Derick (15/1/14)

http://www.evolvapor.com/shop.php


----------



## CraftyZA (15/1/14)

Please sir! Hook me up with some! Not in a major hurry! Still have this zmax project in the planning stages


----------



## Nooby (15/1/14)

And throw in a couple of kicks in there to...


----------



## Derick (16/1/14)

All on the wishlist gents - but it will come one day I'm sure


----------



## eviltoy (16/1/14)

out of stock


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

Swabia mod with DNA30 chip is available for preorder until end of Feb. Delivery would be end of April.
The price tag is actually quite high, but look under the link for prices. They actually explain the pricing very well there, i.e. the initial material costs (160 euros ). If you add then R&D costs, which was something like 28k Euros for the Enigma (as example), manufacturing and obviously they need a profit...then the price tag does not seem so big anymore.

http://www.swabianvape.de/shop/page...rf4VBqVsAcvrZ61bjWwg5NORrtAgNjhep&shop_param=


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

That thing is gigantic but then again this DNA chip sounds amazing. Can do 30w if I am not mistaken. This will be the catalyst of the mech mods demise 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)




----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Evolv really need to sort their shit out. http://www.evolvapor.com/shop.php

Their chip is still not in stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

oh hummmm


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Evolv really need to sort their shit out. http://www.evolvapor.com/shop.php
> 
> Their chip is still not in stock.



And according to @drew from Valley Vapour today at the Afriville thread: "_Hey guys, looked into 30W chips a couple weeks back, registered as a reseller with Evolv and was then told that due to current demand they are not taking on new customers for the DNA20&30's_."


----------

